# This is my Chacoan... Will be updating pics as he grows



## Kingcobra (Aug 24, 2014)

120 grams in these pics


----------



## Ralph DeMayo (Aug 24, 2014)

Aww, cute little guy/girl


----------



## Kingcobra (Aug 24, 2014)

The day we got him. Jun 27 even cuter


----------



## SamBobCat (Aug 24, 2014)

How old is he right now?


----------



## Kingcobra (Aug 24, 2014)

9 weeks


----------



## SamBobCat (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh wow. Mine it's having since growth issues and he's 6 months old and 15 inches long


----------

